# He thinks too much. Such men are dangerous (W Shakespeare's Julius Caesar)



## paraskevi (Nov 1, 2013)

Act 1, Scene 2: "Yond Cassius has a lean and hungry look. He thinks too much. Such men are dangerous".

Έχει κανείς μετάφραση;


----------



## nickel (Nov 1, 2013)

Γεια σου, Π. 

Ο Μπελιές το έχει κάνει:

Αυτός ο Κάσσιος έχει όψη στεγνή και στερημένη· και δείχνει συνέχεια σκεφτικός: κάτι τέτοιοι άνθρωποι μού φαίνοντ' επικίνδυνοι.

Ο Ρώτας πάλι:

Αυτός ο Κάσσιος έχει όψη ισχνή και πειναλέα· σκέφτεται πολύ: τέτοιοι άνθρωποι είναι επικίνδυνοι.


----------



## paraskevi (Nov 1, 2013)

Σ' ευχαριστώ, Νίκελ. Μπορείς, σε παρακαλώ, να μου αναφέρεις εκδοτικό οίκο και έτος έκδοσης για τη μετάφραση του Ρώτα;


----------



## nickel (Nov 1, 2013)

Χρησιμοποίησε αυτά τα στοιχεία:

μετάφραση: Βασίλης Ρώτας, Βούλα Δαμιανάκου
Επικαιρότητα, 1989
http://biblionet.gr/book/21164/Shakespeare,_William,_1564-1616/Ιούλιος_Καίσαρας


----------



## paraskevi (Nov 8, 2013)

Καλημέρα με πολλές ευχές σε όσους γιορτάζουν σήμερα.

Συνεχίζω με διάφορα έργα του Σαίξπηρ. Παρακαλώ ενημερώστε με αν πρέπει να φτιάξω διαφορετικά νήματα.

*Macbeth *- Act 2, Scene 3
96 Who could refrain that a heart to love, and in that heart courage to make love known?

*Othello* - Act 2, Scene 3
273 How poor are they that have not patience! What wound did ever heal but by degrees?

*The Taming of the Shrew*
210 Act 3, Scene 2: The door is open, sir; there lies your way
199 Act 1, Scene 2: Think you a little din can daunt mine ears?
79 Act 4, Scene 3: My tongue will tell the anger of my heart.

*Twelfth Night *-Act 1, Scene 5
33 Better a witty fool, that a foolish wit.

*Pericles* - Act 2, Scene 1
Fishes live in the sea, as men do a-land; the great ones eat up the little ones.

Σας ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 8, 2013)

Να κάνω μία παρατήρηση/ερώτηση στην πρώτη φράση του Σέξπιρ; 

Θεωρείτε σωστή τη μετάφραση του δεύτερου μέρους της πρότασης από τον Μπελιέ; Είναι το ίδιο να είναι κάποιος σκεφτικός με το να σκέφτεται πολύ; Έχει τον ίδιο αντίκτυπο στον αναγνώστη; Αποδίδει το ίδιο το νόημα; Εγώ νομίζω πως όχι και βρίσκω του Ρώτα τη μετάφραση πολύ πιο σωστή. 

Τι λέτε οι υπόλοιποι;


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Εγώ νομίζω πως όχι και βρίσκω του Ρώτα τη μετάφραση πολύ πιο σωστή.


Προτιμώ κι εγώ του Ρώτα την απόδοση. Ο Καίσαρας θεωρεί τον Κάσσιο επικίνδυνο επειδή είναι διανοούμενος, δεν τον ενδιαφέρουν οι χαρές και τα πανηγύρια.

Τα αποσπάσματα θα τα κάνω ένα ένα ώστε να μπορούμε να τα αποσπάσουμε αν έτσι θελήσουμε αργότερα.


----------



## paraskevi (Nov 8, 2013)

Όχι, δεν αποδίδει το ίδιο νόημα. Άλλο να σκέφτεσαι υπερβολικά, και άλλο να δείχνεις μονίμως σκεφτικός. Και εγώ του Ρώτα προτίμησα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2013)

Macbeth - Act 2, Scene 3
96 Who could refrain that a heart to love, and in that heart courage to make love known?

Ποιος θελά κρατιόταν που θα’χε στην καρδιά του αγάπη και το θάρρος να δείξει την αγάπη του; (Μετ. Β. Ρώτα)

(Ποιος με αγάπη στην καρδιά του [για τον Ντάνκαν] μα και το θάρρος να δείξει την αγάπη του, θα μπορούσε να κρατηθεί;)


Othello - Act 2, Scene 3
273 How poor are they that have not patience! What wound did ever heal but by degrees?

Ιάγος: Πόσο φτωχοί είναι οι ανυπόμονοι! Γιατρεύτη ποτέ πληγή μεμιάς και όχι αγάλια αγάλια; (Μετ. Β. Ρώτα) ( > Γιατρεύτηκε)

Πόσο φτωχός γίνεται ο ανυπόμονος! Ποια πληγή δεν θέλει τον καιρό της για να κλείσει! (Μετ. Ερ. Μπελιέ)


The Taming of the Shrew
210 Act 3, Scene 2: The door is open, sir; there lies your way
199 Act 1, Scene 2: Think you a little din can daunt mine ears?
79 Act 4, Scene 3: My tongue will tell the anger of my heart.

Β. Ρώτας:
— Η πόρτα είν’ ανοιχτή και πάρε, κύριε, το δρόμο σου.
— Θαρρείτε πως λίγη βουή μπορεί τ’ αυτιά να μου τρομάξει;
— Η γλώσσα μου θέλει να ειπεί το άχτι της καρδιάς μου.

Ερ. Μπελιές:
— Όσο για σένα, ιδού η πόρτα, ιδού και το πήδημα.
— Νομίζετε πως λίγη φασαρία ταράζει τους ακουστικούς μου πόρους;
— Η γλώσσα μου θέλει να εξηγήσει την πίκρα της καρδιάς μου.

Αν εδώ θέλεις κάτι διαφορετικό, εύκολα βελτιώνονται τα παραπάνω!


Twelfth Night -Act 1, Scene 5
33 Better a witty fool, than a foolish wit.

Κάλλιο τρελός έξυπνος παρά έξυπνος τρελός. (Ρώτας) 
Καλύτερα εύστροφος με τρέλα παρά τρελός μ’ ευστροφία. (Μπελιές) [Προσοχή, τα έχουν ανάποδα!]

Αυτό θα άξιζε το δικό του νήμα.
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?14122-Better-a-witty-fool-than-a-foolish-wit 


Pericles - Act 2, Scene 1
Fishes live in the sea, as men do a-land; the great ones eat up the little ones.

Στο πρωτότυπο:
Third Fisherman: […] Master, I marvel how the fishes live in the sea.
First Fisherman: Why, as men do a-land; the great ones eat up the little ones.

— Αφεντικό, θαμάζομαι πως τα ψάρια ζούνε μες στο νερό; [Εδώ κάτι δεν κατάλαβε ο Ρώτας, κάποιο λάθος έγινε, κάποιος έφαγε τον τόνο από το «πώς».]
— Να, όπως οι άνθρωποι στη στεριά: Οι μεγάλοι τρώνε τους μικρούς.

Κάν’ το:
— Αναρωτιέμαι, αφεντικό, πώς ζούνε τα ψάρια μέσα στο νερό;
— Μα όπως κι οι άνθρωποι στη στεριά: Τα μεγάλα ψάρια τρώνε τα μικρά.
ή, στη συμπυκνωμένη εκδοχή:
Τα ψάρια ζούνε στο νερό όπως κι οι άνθρωποι στη στεριά: Τα μεγάλα τρώνε τα μικρά.


----------



## paraskevi (Nov 8, 2013)

nickel said:


> Κάν’ το:
> — Αναρωτιέμαι, αφεντικό, πώς ζούνε τα ψάρια μέσα στο νερό;
> — Μα όπως κι οι άνθρωποι στη στεριά: Τα μεγάλα ψάρια τρώνε τα μικρά.
> ή, στη συμπυκνωμένη εκδοχή:
> Τα ψάρια ζούνε στο νερό όπως κι οι άνθρωποι στη στεριά: Τα μεγάλα τρώνε τα μικρά.



Δυστυχώς, μ' αρέσει δε μ' αρέσει κάτι στις μεταφράσεις, δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω τίποτα. Από τη στιγμή που αναφέρεται στο βιβλίο μου ότι είναι αποσπάσματα του Σαίξπηρ, υποχρεούμαι να τις γράψω έτσι ακριβώς όπως είναι, και να αναφέρω το μεταφραστή και τον εκδότη σε υποσημείωση.


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2013)

paraskevi said:


> Δυστυχώς, μ' αρέσει δε μ' αρέσει κάτι στις μεταφράσεις, δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω τίποτα. Από τη στιγμή που αναφέρεται στο βιβλίο μου ότι είναι αποσπάσματα του Σαίξπηρ, υποχρεούμαι να τις γράψω έτσι ακριβώς όπως είναι, και να αναφέρω το μεταφραστή και τον εκδότη σε υποσημείωση.


Στη συγκεκριμένη επιλογή το αγγλικό έχει ήδη αυτή τη συμπυκνωμένη εκδοχή που διαφέρει από το πρωτότυπο. Και πώς θα βάλεις αυτή τη μετάφραση του Ρώτα; Εσείς τι καταλαβαίνεις να λέει;

Στην περίπτωση τού «Better a witty fool than a foolish wit» ελπίζω το πρωτότυπό σου να μην έχει το «that» που έγραψες στη θέση του «than». Στο συγκεκριμένο, αν δώσεις μια από τις δύο αποδόσεις που παρέθεσα προδίδεις εντελώς το πρωτότυπο. Θα πρέπει να βρεις άλλη μετάφραση για να αναφέρεις το σωστό.


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2013)

paraskevi said:


> υποχρεούμαι να τις γράψω έτσι ακριβώς όπως είναι, και να αναφέρω το μεταφραστή και τον εκδότη σε υποσημείωση.


Γενικότερη απορία:
Εννοείς ότι υποχρεούσαι να παραθέσεις κάποια από τις μεταφράσεις που κυκλοφορούν, με δική σου επιλογή αν κυκλοφορούν δύο ή περισσότερες; Έχεις την υποχρέωση να κάνεις ανάλυση και για τα λάθη τους ή να τα θάψεις; Γιατί να μην μπορείς να δώσεις τη δική σου απόδοση, ιδίως όταν έχει περάσει τη βάσανο ενός φόρουμ συναδέλφων; Ποιος είναι ο σκοπός σ' αυτή την περίπτωση: να αγιοποιήσουμε τα λάθη του Ρώτα ή να διασώσουμε τον Σέξπιρ;


----------



## Themis (Nov 8, 2013)

Αναφέρω ότι κάποτε που είχα μεγάλο πρόβλημα με τις υπάρχουσες ελληνικές μεταφράσεις, είχα καταφύγει στη λύση να βάζω δίπλα στα στοιχεία της έκδοσης ένα "μετάφραση ελαφρώς τροποποιημένη". Δεν είναι πολύ αγενές και σου επιτρέπει να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου.


----------



## paraskevi (Nov 8, 2013)

Στην περίπτωση τού «Better a witty fool than a foolish wit» ελπίζω το πρωτότυπό σου να μην έχει το «that» που έγραψες στη θέση του «than».

Ναι, το πρωτότυπο than έγραφε. Εγώ το έγραψα λάθος. 



nickel said:


> Γενικότερη απορία:
> Εννοείς ότι υποχρεούσαι να παραθέσεις κάποια από τις μεταφράσεις που κυκλοφορούν, με δική σου επιλογή αν κυκλοφορούν δύο ή περισσότερες; Έχεις την υποχρέωση να κάνεις ανάλυση και για τα λάθη τους ή να τα θάψεις; Γιατί να μην μπορείς να δώσεις τη δική σου απόδοση, ιδίως όταν έχει περάσει τη βάσανο ενός φόρουμ συναδέλφων; Ποιος είναι ο σκοπός σ' αυτή την περίπτωση: να αγιοποιήσουμε τα λάθη του Ρώτα ή να διασώσουμε τον Σέξπιρ;



Ναι, αυτό εννοώ. Πράγματι, η επιλογή είναι δική μου. Δεν έχω καμία υποχρέωση να κάνω ανάλυση, θα μπορούσα όμως ν' αναφέρω στον εκδότη (ή στον επιμελητή αν έχω επαφή μαζί του) ότι πιστεύω πως η μετάφραση δεν είναι καλή οπότε δεν θα ήθελα να την παραθέσω καθόλου, και θα προτιμούσα να την κάνω εγώ. Πάντως μέχρι τώρα, μου έχει ζητηθεί από εκδότη να μεταφράσω γνωστό ποίημα του οποίου κυκλοφορούσε μετάφραση, αλλά και (από άλλον εκδότη) να μην πειράξω καθόλου αποσπάσματα από μεταφράσεις γνωστών έργων. Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, τις μεταφράσεις του Σαίξπηρ ούτε που τις αγγίζω.


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2013)

Για την απόδοση του «Better a witty fool than a foolish wit» υπάρχουν άλλες δύο μεταφράσεις της _Δωδέκατης νύχτας_ που θα ήθελα να δω [1] [2]. Δεν μπορεί, κάποια θα έχει δώσει καλύτερη λύση.

Στην περίπτωση του _Περικλή_, υπάρχει και η μετάφραση του Μπελιέ [3], που επίσης θα έχει, υποθέτω, κάτι καλύτερο από το «θαμάζομαι».

Δεν έχω στα ράφια μου καμιά από τις τρεις, οπότε ας ελπίσουμε στον Deus ex machina που περιτριγυρίζει.


----------



## paraskevi (Jan 18, 2014)

Θα μπορούσατε να με βοηθήσετε και στα εξής, σας παρακαλώ;

*The Taming of the Shrew, Act 2, Scene 1*
'For I am he am born to tame you, Kate; and bring you from a wild Kate to a Kate conformable as other household Kates.'

*Richard III, Act 1, Scene 2*
Teach not thy lips such scorn, for they were made
For kissing, lady, not for such contempt.

Was ever woman in this humour woo'd?
Was ever woman in this humour won?

*As you like it, Act 5, Scene 2*
But Oh, how bitter a thing it is to look into happiness through another man’s eyes.

*Hamlet, Act 3, Scene 2*
The lady doth protest too much, methinks

*Julius Caesar, Act 1, Scene 2*
The fault, dear Brutus, is not in our stars
But in ourselves, that we are underlings.

*Two Gentlemen of Verona, Act 1, Scene 3*
O, how this spring of love resembleth
The uncertain glory of an April day,
Which now shows all the beauty of the sun,
And by and by a cloud takes all away!

*Act 2, scene 7*
Thou wouldst as soon go kindle fire with snow
As seek to quench the fire of love with words.

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## nickel (Jan 18, 2014)

Καλημέρα

Εντός της ημέρας θα σου κατεβάσω τις επιλογές μου από Ρώτα ή/και Μπελιέ. Όποιος έχει κάτι άλλο από κάποιον άλλο μεταφραστή, θα είναι ευπρόσδεκτες οι συνεισφορές, ιδίως για το αμλετικό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 18, 2014)

paraskevi said:


> *Hamlet, Act 3, Scene 2*
> The lady doth protest too much, methinks


_(Ρώτας: )_ Η κυρία υπόσχεται πάρα πολλά νομίζω.

(Άλλο δεν έχω, δυστυχώς.)


----------



## daeman (Jan 18, 2014)

...
ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ
Η Κυρία υπόσχεται πάρα πολύ, νομίζω.

_*Αμλέτος*_, Τραγωδία Σαικσπείρου (Πράξις Γ΄, Σκηνή Β΄), Έμμετρος μετάφρασις Ιακώβου Πολυλά με Προλεγόμενα και Κριτικάς Σημειώσεις, Εν Αθήναις εκ του τυπογραφείου αδελφών Περρή, 1889

The lady doth protest too much, methinks (Wikipedia)

Doth [sic] I protest too much- Alanis Morissette


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2014)

*Hamlet, Act 3, Scene 2
*The lady doth protest too much methinks

Στο αμλετικό «Σαν να μας τα παραλέει η κυρία» ο Γ. Χειμωνάς την έχει πατήσει — καταφεύγει στη σημερινή σημασία τού protest: «Βρίσκω υπερβολικές τις διαμαρτυρίες αυτής της κυρίας». Στην απόδοση του Ρώτα θα έβαζα σήμερα ένα κόμμα, κι ας μην έχει ο Σέξπιρ: «Η κυρία υπόσχεται πάρα πολλά, νομίζω».

*The Taming of the Shrew, Act 2, Scene 1*
'For I am he am born to tame you, Kate; and bring you from a wild Kate to a Kate conformable as other household Kates.'

Ρώτας:
Τι εγώ ’χω γεννηθεί να σε ημερώσω, Καίτη, και να σε κάνω από άγρια Καίτη, Καίτη βολικιά, σαν κάθε άλλη Καίτη σπιτικιά.

Μπελιές:
Γιατί, Καίτη μου, εγώ γεννήθηκα για να σε ημερώσω κι από αγριόγατα να γίνεις ψιψινάκι, αγαπητή και βολική σαν όλες τις γατούλες.

*Richard III, Act 1, Scene 2*
Teach not thy lips such scorn, for they were made
For kissing, lady, not for such contempt.
[...]
Was ever woman in this humour woo'd?
Was ever woman in this humour won?

Ρώτας:
Μη μαθαίνεις τ’ αχείλι σου να κοροϊδεύει,
τι ’ναι φτιαγμένο για φιλί, κυρία, όχι για χλεύη.
[...]
Προξενεύτη ποτέ γυναίκα σε τέτοια διάθεση;
Κερδήθηκε ποτέ γυναίκα σε τέτοια διάθεση;

Μπελιές:
Μη διδάσκεις τα χείλη σου να χλευάζουν αυτά, κυρία,
είναι πλασμένα μόνο για να φιλάνε, όχι για να περιφρονούν.
[...]
Ποιος άλλος έκανε ποτέ σε γυναίκα τέτοια εξομολόγηση;
Ποιος άλλος κέρδισε ποτέ γυναίκα με τέτοιον τρόπο;

*As You Like It, Act 5, Scene 2*
But Oh, how bitter a thing it is to look into happiness through another man’s eyes.

Ρώτας:
Όμως τι πίκρα είναι να κοιτάζεις την ευτυχία με ξένα μάτια.

Μπελιές:
Όμως, πόσο πικρό είναι να γνωρίζεις την ευτυχία με ξένα μάτια!

*Julius Caesar, Act 1, Scene 2*
The fault, dear Brutus, is not in our stars
But in ourselves, that we are underlings.

Ρώτας:
Το λάθος, Βρούτε μου ακριβέ, που είμαστε υπό, 
δεν είναι στ’ άστρα μας παρά σε μας τους ίδιους.

Μπελιές:
Το μέγα σφάλμα, φίλε Βρούτε, δεν είναι ότι γεννηθήκαμε σε λάθος αστερισμό, 
είναι σ’ εμάς τους ίδιους, μέσα μας, που είμαστε 
από τη φύση μας υποτελείς. 

*Two Gentlemen of Verona, Act 1, Scene 3*
O, how this spring of love resembleth
The uncertain glory of an April day,
Which now shows all the beauty of the sun,
And by and by a cloud takes all away!

Ρώτας:
Ω! πώς μοιάζει 
η άνοιξη τούτη του έρωτα με την αβέβαιη λαμπρότητα
ημέρας απριλιάτικης, που εκεί σου δείχνει
όλη του ηλιού την καλλονή, κι εκεί ένα σύγνεφο
αγάλι αγάλι τηνε σβήνει όλη.

Μπελιές:
Ω! πώς αυτή η άνοιξη του έρωτα
μοιάζει με την αβέβαιη δόξα ημέρας του Απριλίου,
όπου δείχνει όλη του την ομορφιά ο ήλιος, αλλά σιγά σιγά
ένα σύννεφο τη σβήνει.

*Act 2, scene 7*
Didst thou but know the inly touch of love,
Thou wouldst as soon go kindle fire with snow
As seek to quench the fire of love with words.

Ρώτας:
Να ’ξερες μόνο πώς κεντάει η αγάπη από μέσα,
θ’ άναβες στη στιγμή φωτιά με χιόνι, κι όχι
να θες να σβήσεις τη φωτιά του έρωτα με λόγια.

Μπελιές:
Αν ήξερες πόσο βαθιά αγγίζει την ψυχή μου ο έρωτας,
θα προτιμούσες ν’ άναβες φωτιά με χιόνι, παρά να θέλεις
να σβήσεις τη φωτιά του έρωτα με λόγια.


----------



## paraskevi (Mar 25, 2014)

Δεν το πιστεύω αυτό! Ο Σαίξπηρ με κατατρύχει... Ακόμα και στα σενάρια επιστημονικής φαντασίας, τον βρίσκω μπροστά μου.

Έμπορος της Βενετίας (πράξη 3, Σκηνή 1)
If you prick us, do we not bleed?


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2014)

*Αν μας τρυπήσετε, δε ματώνουμε;*


----------



## daeman (Mar 25, 2014)

He hath disgraced me, and
hindered me half a million; laughed at my losses,
mocked at my gains, scorned my nation, thwarted my
bargains, cooled my friends, heated mine
enemies; and what's his reason? I am a Jew. Hath
not a Jew eyes? hath not a Jew hands, organs,
dimensions, senses, affections, passions? fed with
the same food, hurt with the same weapons, subject
to the same diseases, healed by the same means,
warmed and cooled by the same winter and summer, as
a Christian is? If you prick us, do we not bleed?
if you tickle us, do we not laugh? if you poison
us, do we not die? and if you wrong us, shall we not
revenge? If we are like you in the rest, we will
resemble you in that. If a Jew wrong a Christian,
what is his humility? Revenge. If a Christian
wrong a Jew, what should his sufferance be by
Christian example? Why, revenge. The villany you
teach me, I will execute, and it shall go hard but I
will better the instruction.

http://shakespeare.mit.edu/merchant/merchant.3.1.html


----------



## paraskevi (Mar 26, 2014)

nickel said:


> *Αν μας τρυπήσετε, δε ματώνουμε;*



Μετάφραση Ρώτα ή Μπελιέ;


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2014)

paraskevi said:


> Μετάφραση Ρώτα ή Μπελιέ;



Ρώτα, Μπελιέ, nickel. Όλοι το ίδιο...


----------



## paraskevi (Mar 26, 2014)

nickel said:


> Ρώτα, Μπελιέ, nickel. Όλοι το ίδιο...



Και εγώ ποιον μεταφραστή ν' αναφέρω στην υποσημείωση; :huh:


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 26, 2014)

Εναλλακτικά, Ρώτα τον Μπελιέ και τελικά βάλε τον νίκελ στην υποσημείωση...:twit:


----------

